# Agility Class Manners



## Pilot'sowner (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Pilot and I will be starting agility classes next week. There is a practice agility competition going on at another kennel for advanced people this weekend. I am planning on going to get him used to the sights, smells, and overall craziness, but not run him on the course of course. Are there any unspoken rules or common courtesies in the agility world that I should know about? I want it to go very smoothly and not possibly offend anyone! Thanks!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Pilot'sowner said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Pilot and I will be starting agility classes next week. There is a practice agility competition going on at another kennel for advanced people this weekend. I am planning on going to get him used to the sights, smells, and overall craziness, but not run him on the course of course. Are there any unspoken rules or common courtesies in the agility world that I should know about? I want it to go very smoothly and not possibly offend anyone! Thanks!


I would recommend you go this weekend and not take Pilot. This will allow you to safely concentrate on what is going on and not have to also pay attention to your dog while doing so. Or if you have a crate setup in your car maybe take him with you and give him short periods to accompany you while you are checking things out. Just be sure when you have Pilot with you out of his crate that HE is the focus of your attention and not the surroundings. He will be very excited by all the dogs and atmosphere and will need supervision. This actually should always be SOP but at something different sometimes we as handlers get caught up in the surroundings. This is also why I would not suggest taking him if you do not a crate setup in the vehicle. To leave him loose in the car is asking him to destroy the interior from stress and excitement.

Have a good time and let us know what you think.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I would also add that you wait to speak to people after they have completed their run. People waiting ring side for their turn are usually nervous and trying to keep their dog's attention and don't appreciate the distraction. Have fun!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

great advice from Hank - agility trials can be REALLY overstimulating for novice dogs - lots of activity - lots of SUPER charged-up dogs (though not as bad as flyball for sure). I echo what everyone else has said so far - go into the building (or setup) without your dog first - some indoor agility trials are really crowded and are not a good introduction for new dogs. Remember that not only are the people charged and concentrating waiting to go into the ring but so are the dogs. There was a nasty altercation at the GRCA Nationals this year when a dog tried to take a toy from a dog waiting to go into the ring - there was a lot of noise and some blood. One of the dogs was removed from further competition (I think for the rest of the week) and the other (who wasn't entered and was just out as a tourist in preparation for his agility debut) had a big hole in his head. And this was a large outdoor trial with lots of space. 

If it's an indoor trial look for pressure spots - there's one trial we go to at an indoor soccer building - there's this one rounded corner that dog's always react to - becoming more protective of their space in that corner - feeling backed into weird acoustics? I don't know - but I'm careful to keep my guys out of that corner.

If you want to ask questions of fellow exhibitors don't do so when they're ready to head into the ring to run (or walk) or if they're standing ringside while looking at a coursemap. And if they say they can't answer your question now don't be put off - you have no idea how people get into "game mode". Thank them and find someone else who is hanging out and doesn't appear to be busy.

If you get there and things seem like they're OK - and a good environment to introduce your boy to you need to keep him really close to you - don't allow him to go up to other dogs (or their crates), drink their water (you'd be shocked at how often this happens) or mug other people...

The last piece of advice I have for you is to bring a chair!!!

Erica


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Don't let your dog "say hi" to others unless you've specifically asked first. Keep him back away from the ring while dogs are running, especially if your dog is excited and is bouncing around - think in terms of not wanting to be a distraction for the dog in the ring. Also, don't let him go up and sniff at crates, etc. where people have their dogs set up.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

You should actually check the premium/entry catalog as well- some events, especially here in the Midwest, are very space tight and even at the practice competitions post a "do not bring unentered dogs" rule. Here in the Midwest (we show in IA, IL, KS, and MO), it's pretty much a rule that you do not bring unentered dogs unless it is like the elderly dog or a puppy of a competitor who will be away from home all day and can't leave them alone. And that is much more of a wink wink, nod nod situation.

If it is an AKC practice event, no pinch collars. Keep food away from rings- for both you and your dog. Loud squeaky toys near the ring are a no-no. Dog must be under fairly tight control unless you know the person/dog- and even then, it must not bother anyone else or their dog. 

Basically, I agree with the recommendation to leave him home the first time. It's just easier


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Pilot'sowner said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Pilot and I will be starting agility classes next week. There is a practice agility competition going on at another kennel for advanced people this weekend. I am planning on going to get him used to the sights, smells, and overall craziness, but not run him on the course of course. Are there any unspoken rules or common courtesies in the agility world that I should know about? I want it to go very smoothly and not possibly offend anyone! Thanks!


Hi again
Did you get to go?
Tell us how what you thought about what you saw.


----------



## Pilot'sowner (Oct 29, 2008)

*Update*

Sorry for the late update. My computer is slowly dying and I haven't been able to get to the internet. We were unable to attend the match because I got a very bad sinus infection. Although I"m a little dissapointed I'm still excited about starting classes this Sunday!!! We've been working on jumping, pause table, ramp and tunnel in the back yard so I hope our practice pays off!


----------

